# colonoscopy with vagina speculum exam



## BABS37 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi. My physician performed a colonoscopy with biopsy and then performed a vaginal speculum exam while the patient was still under. No biopsies were taken. Would this also be coded? If so, what CPT do I use? Is it just a pelvic exam under anesthesia or is it considered a colposcopy?

Any help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 23, 2012)

He did the vaginal speculum because she had a colovaginal fistula, which is why he initially did the colonoscopy. Then he did the rest of the exam. I guess I'm just not sure if I can bill this or not?


----------



## Scatlot (Feb 25, 2020)

This is a long shot, but we had the same procedure performed by our physician here.  What CPT code did you eventually use?  We are thinking that we should just code the colonoscopy with a modifier to indicate increased services.
CPT 57452, colposcopy, includes the cervix and doesn't feel appropriate for the examination which was just to verify that the patient had a colovaginal fistula.  The physician here actually used a scope rather than a speculum to view the vagina.


----------

